
The Future of the Internet Is Your Desktop - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/mozilla-prism-desktop-internet
======
jsjenkins168
I personally think Prism is a bad idea. I thought cross browser
incompatibilities were already headache enough for developers. This will pale
in comparison when AIR, Silverlight, and Prism all become prevalent and
developers are forced to support wildly different implementations.

Its never as simple as saying "if the client doesnt have whats necessary to
view my site, then tough luck"

